# Looking for 2 bedroom minimum, Dec 1-19, Sunny Isles, FL, North Miami Beach condo



## sendmehome (Nov 23, 2014)

Hello

I'm looking for a place to stay for our family of 5 starting Dec 1 (could be 2 or 3rd) through Dec 19 in the Sunny Isles, North Miami Beach, South Beach, FL area.  Beachfront properties are preferred.

We have 3 kids, 2 of them are 3.5 year old, one is a 1 year old so easy access to the beach and surrounding area is key.

Will look at any possibilities, the nicer the place the better. 

Please PM with offers and details of what you have available. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Florida*

I just sent you a pm


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Florida*

Ps it has a water park and is located directly on the beach.


----------

